# Diamonds and Ringneck Compatibility?



## Meriwether <3 (Oct 17, 2013)

I already have my Ringneck, Meriwether, but I go to school and I feel like he is lonely...  I also heard that doves should have partners. There is only one place I can get a dove at the moment... Can Ringnecks and Diamonds get along? I only have one cage, but I could get another if needed. Meriwether is almost never in his cage, he has free flight about the room, so after the Diamond was kind of broken in, shall we say, she would have free flight also, and may not even need another cage? I plan on getting (if I get) a female, so there might be a better chance of them getting along, would they even enjoy each other's company?  Please help, thanks. :3


----------



## Lefty07 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would only get a Diamond Dove if it had it's own cage. Putting a Diamond in with a Ringneck could be trouble, as a single dove might be territorial about his cage. Better to get a second cage, from the start, for the Diamond. 

As the Diamond seems more at home, you can try letting them out together. They will probably be fine together, outside their cages. I would only cage them together if they chose to be together - i.e. only if the Diamond Dove consistently goes in the Ringneck's cage _and_ the Ringneck seems OK with it.


----------



## Trish in Dallas (Jun 5, 2012)

I agree with Lefty. Because of their size difference, a fiesty diamond dove could still be severely injured by the larger ringeck dove if left out unsupervised. Too bad you can't find another ringneck for Meriwether. I don't know much about shipping birds, it sounds appalling to me, but apparently it isn't because breeders do it all the time. Have you thought about having a ringneck shipped to you? And anyone reading this, if there's a good reason NOT to do this, I'd love to know so I won't ever do it if the bird will be traumatized. Good luck!


----------

